
"Untethered" iPhone 4 Jailbreak Out Now - jamesjyu
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/12/untethered-iphone-jailbreak-out-now.php
======
joshfraser
While I'm all for jailbreaking iPhones, the untethered part still bothers me.
I don't want people being able to get root access to my phone from a webpage.
I still fully expect to see nefarious uses of this code. Apple needs to fix
this hole once and for all. I'm fine with the inconvenience of tethering if it
means I have a more secure phone.

